# A jointed scene of Najas, Blyxa, Tonina, and Eriocaulon



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Because I found that using species of Najas is not enough to create a scene gradually changing in contrast, I use other similar looking plants to support them.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice "contrast", although it doesn't really have that impression...Is that a flower in the bottom right corner?


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Looking good.
I agree the pic has no definite boundaries that stick out.
Maybe background all plants with similar structures and break up the forground with other plants in between


----------

